# Cratima pentru intervale



## vincix

Voi cum știți că stau lucrurile? Se folosește cratima între limita de jos și de sus a unui interval? Mă interesează în mod special pentru ani.
„În perioada 1900-1915”, de exemplu, sau se folosește linie mai lungă? Eu aș alege cratima. În DOOM 2 nu am reușit să găsesc regula. Ar trebui să fie același lucru și la alte tipuri de intervale, nu? Spre exemplu, cel orar: „orele 15-18”.

Și bănuiesc că nu se folosește nici un spațiu înainte și după liniei. Corect?


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Eu folosesc spații între ani şi liniuța de separare.


----------



## féebleue

Bună,

Nu știu dacă există vreo regulă în acest sens, dar de cele mai multe ori am văzut cratimă în situația asta. Și eu folosesc cratima pentru intervale și mi se pare mai adecvată decât linia mai lungă, care se folosește pentru propozițiile incidente și pentru dialoguri. Cât despre spații, am văzut și cu, și fără, personal prefer fără.


----------



## farscape

Din Ghid practic al Departamentului de limba română din Direcția Generală Traduceri a Comisiei Europene:

"_Cratima poate fi utilizată între cuvinte care indică limitele în spațiu sau în timp și pentru a reda relația dintre două părți_: p*erioada 2-4 ianuarie 2008*, *perioada 1 noiembrie-31 decembrie 2007*, Acordul Emiratele Arabe Unite-Belgia”, analiza cost-beneficiu."

Se pare că e o liniuţă mică fără spaţii...

f.


----------

